# Mooncup users?



## becstar

I just started my period this week (first one in 16 months!!!) and am using my mooncup from pre pg... it seems fine to use, is there any reason I need to change to the other size if it isn't leaking and feels fine?


----------



## Love Bunny

I shouldn't think so hun :D you should be fine! I wish I could still use mine! I don't dare even look down there let alone put anything up :lol: I think it'll be a while before I stop using pads :'( x


----------



## becstar

It took me some time - and I am still veeeery careful! I hated using pads, missed my lovely mooncup (even though everyone in my family thinks it's gross and husband retches when i talk about it!)


----------



## diz

becstar said:


> It took me some time - and I am still veeeery careful! I hated using pads, missed my lovely mooncup (even though everyone in my family thinks it's gross and husband retches when i talk about it!)

hahahahahahahaha. My OH is the same.


----------



## Lu28

I've been really interested in trying this. Do you know if it's possible to use the mooncup while swimming? Well lounging around in the baths at Bath Spa!

Sorry for hijacking becstar :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

I bought one today :D Lu I have read they are fine to use whilst swimming.

Oh and LB, I haven't dared put anything 'up there' yet either! Hope I can manage this time round as I am sick of wearing pads, I HATE them :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

oooh i've been thinking of getting a MC for a while but i'm a little sceptical.....am i the only one who used Tampons from 2nd AF after birth?? should i not have??? ?


----------



## lfernie

I think it's just personal choice! I've not had one yet so I haven't thought about it but I think I'd be fine using tampons now x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i got one for my last AF and would def recommend them :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

I was just too scared Sara, had enough messing around down there for my liking! Think I'm up for it now though lol :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL but :hugs: yeah i cant imagine what it would be like if you had any intervention or trouble.....i had a V straightforward delivery (teeny tiny graze) so i suppose i was VERY lucky!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I had one too many arms up to the elbows inside me for my liking! Never again lol!


----------



## saraendepity

oh no hun :hugs: tho i did get a few too many sweeps and 'rough' examinations...that was nasty enough !!LOL


----------



## gina8177

I used the diva cup for years (similar to the moon cup) and loved it! I could do everything in it, including swimming. I'm planning on getting the size 2 for after birth just in case. :)


----------



## littlestar

i really want to try a mooncup - using homemade csp at the mo as i don't dare put anything p yet having had a 2nd degree tear


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeah too many instruments and hands up mine too :| I think I'm gonna have to have a refashioning too so I won't be using mine any time soon :(

Pads are sooo disgusting and gross I HATE THEM! :sick: I'd choose my mooncup anyday!!!


----------



## thelilbump

I haven't used a mooncup myself (as with the others, after having a third degree tear the thought of going near makes me cringe :blush:) but i do beleive you can use them whilst swimming. I hated using pads too but since changing to CSP it's much nicer!


----------



## ellie

i used mine for years and often went swimming, twas always fine! 
i bought an 'after' sized one whilst pregnant fully expecting to have a normal birth and needing a different size :dohh: in the end had a section so might still be able to use the old one when i need to ... think as long as it feels snug its ok?


----------



## Jetters

As long as it doesn't leak, it's fine to use the smaller size. It's also completely fine while swimming :)


I am a total, utter mooncup lover. I've used mine for... hmmmm, 6 years now? Maybe 7? And except for the first period or two i've never had a leak, i've learned soooo much about my cycle and I will never ever again go back to tampons! 

(My ex used to call it my 'tampot' :rofl:)


----------



## Monkeh

I'm going to give one of these a go once AF comes back. I had a 2nd degree tear, but I'm not too scared to give the mooncup a go. I think I'm pretty much the same as I was pre-preg, despite the tear.


----------



## adzuki

LOL the tampot!!!! 

I used a DivaCup before pregnancy, and haven't had AF yet since giving birth (bu had a section - so probably no different?) 

The only thing that was uncomfortable was riding a bike - sometimes skin would get pinched under the plastic sticking out bit and OUCH IYKWIM

:)
A


----------



## Jetters

I cut off the 'tail' of mine and so did all of my friends!! x


----------



## Lu28

I bought one yesterday - DH asked what it was for, told him, he looked very uncomfortable and then asked if we could pretend we'd never had the conversation!!! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: 

I don't use them but do stock them, you shoulda seen my OH's face when he i told them what they were! He had a good giggle at the size of the CSP night pads too but they are fabby :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

I got mine yesterday, it's bigger than I thought! Eek! :lol:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I would think it's ok, I had a 3 week period at 6weeks post partum and used it and I was ok, it still fitting and there was no pain or anything so yeah I would think if its not leaking then your ok x

Edit - I also had a 2nd degree tear and was a bit scared that I would kinda...pop open when the mooncup pops open, but I didn't :haha:


----------



## claire-lou

I've been using one for 3 cycles and swear I'll never go back it's great even when swimming! I too have cut the tail off. I'd give the smaller size a go and see if if leaks buy a bigger one


----------



## kirsten1985

Sorry TMI coming up :haha: I gave the new mooncup a practise try earlier, lol, it went in ok (to my surprise - it's friggin massive!!!) but it took me about 10 mins, seriously, to get it out! Don't know how I would cope with that in a public loo, lol, it took all sorts of acrobatics and swearing, Jake was quite shocked when I told him what I'd been doing!

:rofl: What the hell am I doing wrong?! Should I have got the smaller one? I have never been particularly 'spacious' down there :blush: but I got the bigger cos of the giving birth thing, lol.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm really interested in these. I've never used sanitary towels and these sound nicer than tampons. I told OH and he just said "that's rank" and proceeded to tell me that he was on board with reusable nappies but a mooncup was too much :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Kirsten, you'll find a way that works for you!! For me personally I have to squat and bear down, my friend can only get hers out with one leg raised on the loo or bath. Persevere!


----------



## littlestar

Jetters said:


> I cut off the 'tail' of mine and so did all of my friends!! x

I thought you were supposed to trim to comfort?


----------



## Jetters

littlestar said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> I cut off the 'tail' of mine and so did all of my friends!! x
> 
> I thought you were supposed to trim to comfort?Click to expand...


Yep, and for me, comfort is none!!! 

The tail is only there to help you get it out, for me personally I couldn't get it out using it anyway. I pinch the bottom of the actual mooncup instead to break the seal...


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I won't be cutting the tail off anytime soon I was quite worried it was never going to come out! Also I never heard or felt it 'pop' when it seals itself, and I could feel it all scrunched up. :(


----------



## Lu28

I wonder is it too big then if you can feel it all scrunched up? Their website is great and if you email them with a question, they come back really quickly :D I emailed them because I now have a prolapse :blush: but they said I could use one if doc agreed which she did. But I'm not sure it's going in far enough... God the things we talk about on this forum! :lol:


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl: Lu I know! Well I will be annoyed if it is too big, not like I can send it back is it?!


----------



## Jetters

lol Kirsten!!!

How are you putting it in?


----------



## kirsten1985

Folding it like on the instructions :)


----------



## Jetters

In half and then half again? Or just half? I put it in in half, let it 'pop' open, then run my finger around the top of it to make sure there's a seal. Mind you, if you haven't made a seal you'll know about it cos you'll leak!!

When it is in place, you wont be able to feel it at all- even if you squeeze your muscles together. It might be a bit higher than you'd expect, but don't worry, it will come out!!!


----------



## thelilbump

i think i'd be scare dof getting it stuck too :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: i'm intreagued......i really wanna try one...been meaning to for ages but i just dunno if i could trust it IYGWIM? and i dunno which size to try now cos of what Kirsten has said.....hmmmmmmm ?? :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

Jetters said:


> In half and then half again? Or just half? I put it in in half, let it 'pop' open, then run my finger around the top of it to make sure there's a seal. Mind you, if you haven't made a seal you'll know about it cos you'll leak!!
> 
> When it is in place, you wont be able to feel it at all- even if you squeeze your muscles together. It might be a bit higher than you'd expect, but don't worry, it will come out!!!

Think it was just in half, it didn't pop open, and when I ran my finger around it it didn't feel like it was open and I couldn't get it to feel like it was. It was quite high up, but I couldn't feel it and I thought it was very good at that point until I tried to get it out!

I have emailed them though, so I will let you know what they say about the size (Sara) I am probably just doing something wrong!


----------



## saraendepity

thanks hun.....i'm just a bit dubious of choosing sizes...i know they say to get the bigger one after giving birth etc but i dunno...it seems sooooo much bigger than the other one IYGWIM? i'd like to think i havent changed that much :rofl: ........


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> i'd like to think i havent changed that much :rofl: ........



Lol me too :rofl:

Well she emailed back with two leaflet type things on how to put it in...I tried and it still doesn't feel like it's opening properly. I will give it one more go then may have to get a smaller one :dohh:


----------



## gina8177

it took me a while to get used to putting mine in kirsten, in the beginning I couldn't get it to pop open. have you checked the angle you are putting it in at? my problem is that i was going up instead of back towards the tailbone, makes a big difference. twisting it also helps.

once you get the hang of it, you'll be quick and will be able to handle inserting it anywhere. :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Well AF turned up this morning, been mooncupping all day, lol and I think after a dodgy morning (leaks and whatnot) I am getting the hang of it! Still feels a little big, but think I will stick with it.

:D


----------



## Lu28

Think I'll be joining you with AF tomorrow so I'll see how it goes. I did try using yesterday for practice and found it pretty uncomfortable so maybe it's different using it at the right time?


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah maybe, I still found it uncomfortable this morning, but have been out and about all day and it has been fine. I kept reminding myself it is always this uncomfortable if not more using disposable stuff, lol.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm using my mooncup and all is well, no leaks and seems to be all ok. First AF since having Halen and I AM NOT HAPPY! lol I know nearly 9months post partum is a good break but I really hate AF lol

Kirsten, which way are you putting it in? I can't do the one where you fold it up into 4, I do the tulip thingy else it wont pop open with me either.


----------



## Monkeh

I'm dreading AF coming back.. I was always reeeaally bad with cramps, so the longer she stays away the better!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I think I must be doing the tulip thing now too, sort of pushing one side down into it? It's the only way it will pop open, lol. Used it last night and all good!


----------



## pumpkim

Hi hope you don't mind me jumping in, I'm not a Mooncup user yet but am seriously thinking about it for when I come off my BCP soon - I don't have periods at the moment and it's bliss but obviously that's got to change if I'm going to TTC :wacko:, anywho the point is I've been researching a lot and found this blog that you might find interesting if you're new to Mooncups or considering giving it a go:

https://pewari.may.be/2003/08/01/the-mooncup-review/


----------



## saraendepity

oooh me thinks i;m gonna have to get me one then...you all seem to be getting on with them well enough...now the big question tho....which size do i get ? :dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Really random but everytime I see the title of this thread I sing ''Moonpig.cooooom'' :haha:

Or sometimes I edit it to ''Mooncup.cooooom'' :wacko::wacko:


----------



## saraendepity

:haha:


----------



## Lu28

Sara if you're over 30 or have had a vaginal birth then they say to get a size A.

I'm trying mine out properly for the first time today and not particularly convinced... I put it in and it seems like it's in a good position and then I stand up and it's like my muscles push it down so it seems a bit too low down. It's catching some but not all at the moment, need the pad too. Wonder if this is normal or if it's my stupid prolapse?


----------



## claire-lou

I find the lower down it sits the better it is


----------



## kirsten1985

I think mine must be pretty high up. I haven't trimmed the little stem thing and it doesn't poke out :blush: I feel like I am giving birth slightly everytime I empty it (without the pain lol!) It's like push - relax - push - relax. :rofl: Does everyone else go through this ridiculousness or is it just me?! It is catching it all now though, and I can't feel it in so it must be ok!

Yeah you are meant to get size A if you have had a baby or over 30, so seems like it is a good idea, lol. I still think I could get away with a B, but would prob need an A eventually, so will stick with this one.


----------



## claire-lou

I find it easier to take out if I tilt it slightly after I've released the seal, Just keep going, you wont look back soon :hugs:


----------



## Lu28

I've been trying it now using the tulip fold and it's much better, seems to be catching it all now I think. Think I'll keep a pad on for the time being but hopefully it's working!


----------

